# String Trimmer PTO Question?



## jdbird1983 (Mar 3, 2020)

I am on the hunt for a weedeater PTO that has 9 star connections at each end, rather than the typical square connector...Can anyone tell me if there is a specific brand that uses a drive shaft/PTO with the 9 point star male & female at either end?


----------

